# petfinder.com



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I was just out browsing petfinder.com. There are a lot of beautiful maltese up for adoption. I was SHOCKED to find so many beautiful dogs... if you are short on budget, or just kind hearted and want to rescue, you might want to check out this site and browze the many maltese dogs they have up for adoption.

I saw at least 3 beautiful puppies on the site...

Angie
capone & chase (my boys)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

THere are some darlings on there! One named Trinket, and another pair named Vanilla and Chocolate(little yorkie), and a few others I've forgotten the names of. Just darling!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I first went to petfinder, helping a friend to look for a pooch..I was shocked and saddened to see SO MANY dear little Maltese listed there! Thankfully most are in foster homes and not "kenneled". 
I got little Naddie by way of petfinder.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I look at the Maltese on Petfinder too & feel so bad for them.I'd really like to help them all if I could.I probably would help if I had a fenced in yard.That seems to be a priority to adopt.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Although there are a lot of maltese on Petfinder.com, that is national and compared to how many of so many other breeds that are there, maltese are fewer.......for now.


----------

